# Anyone using the International Terrastar for transport?



## KingCountyMedic (Mar 7, 2013)

It looks as if we will be using the International Terrastar where I work. I have spent my whole life in Ford E-450 diesel rigs. We have many fire departments that use International rigs for their Aid Cars and I have transported in all of them and the ride was either rough or really, really rough. Now these were the bigger International rigs, it sounds as if the Terrastar is a bit smaller. Anyone have any experience with them? Like or dislike?


----------



## CANMAN (Mar 12, 2013)

We have 6 brand new ones, still ride like hell and the turning radius is horrible. Go with a F chassis IMO


----------

